# Sustanon 325



## motorguy1234 (Jun 30, 2011)

I used Sustanon 325 for 8 weeks and am now cycling off of it. Its been almost 2 weeks since my last shot.  My doctor wants me to go and get a blood test to check my testosterone levels.  How long should I wait so I can get the lowest level and have him prescribe me testosterone?  Bottom line is how long does Sustanon 325 stay in your system to elevate your levels?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 1, 2011)

i think you posted that at the wrong section!

here is the subforum to introduce yourself...


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jwar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe its up to 4 weeks.


----------

